# Just OVER the line.



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I just got the pics off the phone. 
We went out late Mon morn, fished till 2ish. About 4 hrs.

We caught about 10 bass, & LOST about 5 more fish on the way in!
Large Fatheads, small hook & small split worked best. 
The Pimples & hair jigs with maggots only caught baby gills.
Nothing hit the vibes or Raps.

We Kept 5 Bass 15"-19"! The Perch were nice size EATERS.

I just love to show these 'EATERS' to my BASS PURIST FRIENDS!
MMM MMM GOOD EAT'N! LMBO  

Buckeyebowman, you know where 
Let me know if you wanna go.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh boy.

Where's my popcorn?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

:: pulls up chair, kicks back ::


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Lol who will take the bait. Epic.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Beer, check. Popcorn, check. Standing-by.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's funny surprised no takers yet


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Good eating those lmb

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

*Murderer*

*heads to the store to get tarter sauce and lemon*


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Looks like what is floating at mosquito after a bass tourney. Haha


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigBadBrad (Feb 10, 2012)

You ain't kiddin.


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

I only eat the cheeks.


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok I'll take the bait! Those are great baked with a little tartar sauce


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Only thing tastier than a largemouth is a Blue Pike!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I thought you were going to say only thing tastier was flathead


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

laynhardwood said:


> I thought you were going to say only thing tastier was flathead


Better than Musky that's for sure.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wait a minute!

I thought musky made great cut bait for flatheads?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Not Musky.......Steelhead is what makes the best cut bait


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Not to forget they make great fertilizer in my garden..

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Smallmouth taste better than Largemouth


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

This is why ice fishermen are awesome... You cant even bring out the negative nancys. Bass, the other white meat.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

See now you crossed the line.....as an advid small mouth angler they should be released unharmed. I can't believe you would say such a thing about a beautiful bronze beauty like that. Quality fisheries can only be maintained if we practice catch and release....completely! I know what your thinking......selective harvest......That's CRAZY HIPPIE talk. 

The most important thing you can remember about small mouth bass is.......they go good with butter


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Full_Choke said:


> I only eat the cheeks.


 ^^^^post of the year^^^^ BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

sylvan 17 said:


> Looks like what is floating at mosquito after a bass tourney. Haha
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


hah! i wish, those fish are beauts. hard to catch a lot of those in one day at skeeter. 

i am an avid bass fisherman with tournaments and everything, and i will not deny one bit how tasty they are! i usually only keep them in the early spring of winter though. they are like a walleye and crappie combined.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I keep bass because they eat all of my perch, crappie and gills 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

fishingful said:


> *Murderer*
> 
> *heads to the store to get tarter sauce and lemon*




Well I TRIED!!!  THANKS Guys,,,,
You know,,,, I just Had to come up with SOMETHING to break the monotony,,,
like TILL THIS WEEKEND! THEN 'WE' CAN GO & GET SOME MORE!!! 

lol, off topic Flashback. 
I took a good friend, aka 'a comp Bass Nut' up to Erie when the pan-fish were hitting Hot-N-Heavy. June-ish. He never seen a 150 fish morning (2 guys) with around 2 dozen smallies mixed in! After he landed the second or third smallie, using fatheads under a float, OUT CAME THE RUBBER!!! 
I told him to put the bass crap away & to fill the cooler & freezer first,,,, THEN we'll play. 
I went back-trolling through a shallow water cove that was chuck-full of SM nests,,, and when I didn't stop, (SO HE COULD PRACTICE YANKING 'MOM'S OFF THEIR NESTS), he got SO PISSED that he threw his $300 rod & reel into the bottom of the boat, & sat down & sulked like a 2 year old!
I just wish I had a picture of him,,, arms crossed, feet up, trying to sleep while I pulled bass after bass out of the weeds,,,, using my Zebco 33 & LIVE BAIT!
LMBO! I'LL NEVER GET THAT PICTURE OUT OF MY MIND,,, PRICELESS!


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

Are these the lakes south of Akron, at the state park ? If so were did you get bait in that area ? thanks.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Tailchaser said:


> Are these the lakes south of Akron, at the state park ? If so were did you get bait in that area ? thanks.



Hello Tailchaser (I like the name!)

Are you asking me where "Over the line" is?
Pa. waters.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

fishingful 

practice catch and release-only work on women,that way you do not get harm and loose your freedom,and you can sleep on couch with out keeping them.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

The only people who keep bass are the ones who can't catch walleye!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

mmmm... Bass Nuggets!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Just ordered my new Bass-O-Matic blender last week. The blades on my old one are shot. Those 4 + lb. bass make the best patties but wreak havoc on the cheap metal blades.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

jiggin'fool said:


> The only people who keep bass are the ones who can't catch walleye!!


Or the ones who already got a limit I like eating bass to protect walleye n panfish fry n fingerlings. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

ldrjay said:


> Or the ones who already got a limit I like eating bass to protect walleye n panfish fry n fingerlings.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nice!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Doboy said:


> I just got the pics off the phone.
> We went out late Mon morn, fished till 2ish. About 4 hrs.
> 
> We caught about 10 bass, & LOST about 5 more fish on the way in!
> ...


Nice haul, Doboy, and yes, I do know where! My Mom passed recently, so I've been busy with all the estate stuff. Why does the government have to make things so complicated?! Ran around to 3 different county offices the other day and got absolutely nothing accomplished! 

I will be out there Saturday chasing the big, pretty birds one more time while the season is still in. At least it's supposed to be in the 20's! The way the lakes have to be making ice I imagine it will last a while. This was a good reminder for me since I need to re-up and get a new PA fishing license.

I bet those bass were mmm mmm good! Especially coming from water that cold. Bruce and I have been known to wander on down to the big lake behind his house and get a few 2-3 lbers for the pan. Anything bigger goes back. Nothing wrong with eating a few LM now and then! 

I'll talk to ya!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Doboy,
You're too much my friend. Good job on the ice/fish! I'll stick to my eyes...but like always....to each their own! See ya one of these days....


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Ice fishermen can't catch and eat enough largemouth to hurt anything!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

The problem with your Robco,,Bass-0-Matic,,All Eyes,,is.... You don't have the SUPER Bass-0-Matic!! Better get yours NOW!!  They work WAAAAY Better than the Non-Supers!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------

